# Respektvoll miteinander - MTB und Wanderer?



## minimaliste (18. April 2020)

Hab gestern an einem Traileinstieg dieses Schild zum ersten Mal gesehen und mich gewundert. Kennt das jemand? Ist das was "offizielles"? Gibt es das schon länger und ich hab`s nur verpennt? Wäre ja schon stark, wenn das die zukünftige Linie wäre. (Sorry für die Bildqualität)


----------



## shield (18. April 2020)

wäre ja erstmal wichtig zu wissen in welcher region du dieses schild gefunden hast?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## minimaliste (18. April 2020)

In der Ortenau zwischen Zell am Harmersbach und Gengenbach.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. April 2020)

Ähnliche Schilder findet man auch in der Pfalz an Wegen/Pfaden die von Wanderern und Bikern benutzt werden.


----------



## minimaliste (18. April 2020)

Und haben die irgendwie einen offiziellen Charakter oder ist das eine Eigeninitiative? Nicht falsch verstehen, ich war mehr als angenehm überrascht und fand es klasse.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (18. April 2020)

Ich denke mal an Eigeninitiative. Glaube kaum, dass sich der deutsche Staat damit beschäftigt. Außer Verbote zu erteilen.


----------



## orangerauch (18. April 2020)

Anarchie die das gegenseitige Miteinander fördern soll. ?


----------



## Flauschinator (19. April 2020)

Kenne ich so ähnlich von so einigen Orten Europas. Gesehen unter anderem schon in der Pfalz, in der Schweiz, im Freiburger Raum, im Odenwald... Immer nur vereinzelt und in jeder Region anders gestaltet, aber die Aussage dieser Schilder ist überall dieselbe. 
Ob es hilft, keine Ahnung. Schaden tut es sicher nicht.


----------



## Waldgeist (19. April 2020)

Aktion des Schwarzwald-Tourismus


----------



## patrick78 (19. April 2020)

Die Aufkleber und anderes Info Material kann man auch bestellen. Hab den auf meinem Rucksack.


----------



## bolg (19. April 2020)

Mich wundert immer, dass überhaupt Schilder gebraucht werden. Eigentlich sollte ein respektvoller gegenseitiger Umgang doch selbstverständlich sein. Ich fahre jetzt seit fast 40 Jahren MTB und habe nur alle Schaltjahre einen Wanderer, der sich beschweren muss. Aber der fährt vermutlich auch nen Cermedes. Nun ja, kann man sich drüber ärgern, aber so lange er nicht rumpöpelt, habe ich’s nach der nächsten Kurve wieder vergessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (19. April 2020)

Vollidioten gibt es in jeder Menschengruppe. Obwohl heute sehr viel los war im Wald, kamen auf einen "sie kennen schon die 2m-Regel, ich wünsche ihnen, dass sie stürzen und sich schwer verletzen"-Grantler dutzende freundliche Menschen, Fußgänger wie Radfahrer. 
Gegenseitiger Respekt ist entscheidend und hin und wieder darauf hinzuweisen, ist sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## AlexMC (19. April 2020)

Eike. schrieb:


> "ich wünsche ihnen, dass sie stürzen und sich schwer verletzen"-Grantler



und haste auch freundlich "danke, ich ihnen auch" geantwortet ?


----------



## Marshall6 (19. April 2020)

Ich bekomme hier in der Region Durchschnittlich bei jeder zweiten Ausfahrt ein Kompliment von Wanderern,
Dabei ist es sehr oft: „Toll das Sie hier ohne Akku und Motor hochfahren“ und auf Platz zwei: „ Danke für die Benutzung der Klingel, da gehen wir gerne einen Schritt zur Seite.“.
Bin aber auch oft als Wanderer mit Hund unterwegs und treffe nur selten wirklich blöde Biker, die meisten haben einen EBike..

Noch zu den Schildern: Finde ich gut, aber in meiner Gegend wird es das nicht geben - die örtlichen Grünen hassen Mountainbiker, das sind ganz militante Umweltschützer, die sich regelmäßig mit allen anlegen.
Die örtlichen Privatwaldbesitzer und Forstleute sind Betonköpfe, die gerne allen Windwurf auf Trails und Wanderwegen extra lang liegen lassen. Aber einen Verwaltungsbezirk weiter gibt es einen kleinen Bikepark!


----------



## orangerauch (19. April 2020)

In welcher Gegend mit Wild West Manieren bist du unterwegs?


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2020)

AlexMC schrieb:


> und haste auch freundlich "danke, ich ihnen auch" geantwortet ?



Solchen Idioten wünsche ich stinkfreundlich einen schönen Tag und fahre weiter. Ich hab ja Spaß an dem, was ich gerade mache. Da lasse ich mich nicht runterziehen.
Seiner Frau schien es auch eher unangenehm zu sein, die ist stur vorneraus gelaufen und hat sich nicht einmal umgedreht, was ihr Gatte für einen verbalen Dünnschiss absondert.


----------



## Marshall6 (20. April 2020)

orangerauch schrieb:


> In welcher Gegend mit Wild West Manieren bist du unterwegs?


Westliches Ende vom Bodensee, Landkreis KN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flauschinator (20. April 2020)

Marshall6 schrieb:


> Westliches Ende vom Bodensee, Landkreis KN



Herzliches Beileid. Und ich reg mich schon im Karlsruher Raum regelmäßig über die Menschen auf. 
Wo ich aufgewachsen bin grüßt man im Wald, egal ob Wanderer, Biker, Rollifahrer oder Kartoffel, hier erkennt man die regelmäßigen Waldbesucher meist am eisernen Schweigen trotz freundlichem Gruß. Freundlicher sind da eigentlich nur die Besoffskis an 1. Mai und Vatertag oder jetzt die Leute, die aus Corona-Langeweile entdeckt haben, dass es hier auch Wälder gibt. 
Aber gegen das was du da berichtest ist das harmlos.


----------



## orangerauch (20. April 2020)

Eisernes Schweigen ist das Stichwort. Es muss wohl eine Mentalitätsfrage sein wie einem Radler im Wald von Wandersleut begegnet wird. Pfalz und Vogesen reagieren völlig anders. Oder liegt es an der Bevölkerungsdichte im Wald, wie sich die Menschen dort begrüßen?


----------



## aufgehts (20. April 2020)

Also in der Pfalz ist die Wander- Dichte sicherlich höher als hier im Schwarzen Wald. Auffällig ist,  dort isses einfach entspannter. ??


----------



## Eike. (20. April 2020)

Von mir wird aktuell jeder proaktiv gegrüßt. Bei manchem verkniffenen Eisengesicht stiehlt sich dann doch mal ein überraschtes Lächeln ins Gesicht. Ein herzliches "Dankeschön", wenn jemand einen Schritt zur Seite macht, gehört sowieso dazu. Es ist schwer, jemandem nachzugrummeln, der sich gerade bedankt hat. Natürlich gibt es manche, die es trotzdem hinbekommen, aber die wird es immer geben. Vielleicht brauchen die einfach nur ein bißchen länger oder sie haben gerade einen Scheißtag.


----------



## bolg (20. April 2020)

Alle Posts belegen, dass die Regel als solche ein ungünstiges Klima schafft und das Aggressionspotential fördert.


----------



## Mausoline (20. April 2020)

Flauschinator schrieb:


> Herzliches Beileid. Und ich reg mich schon im Karlsruher Raum regelmäßig über die Menschen auf.
> Wo ich aufgewachsen bin grüßt man im Wald, egal ob Wanderer, Biker, Rollifahrer oder Kartoffel, hier erkennt man die regelmäßigen Waldbesucher meist am eisernen Schweigen trotz freundlichem Gruß. Freundlicher sind da eigentlich nur die Besoffskis an 1. Mai und Vatertag oder jetzt die Leute, die aus Corona-Langeweile entdeckt haben, dass es hier auch Wälder gibt.
> Aber gegen das was du da berichtest ist das harmlos.



Ich bin öfters allein unterwegs im Bereich PF, CW, KA und ich grüße inzwischen meist auch nicht mehr,
weil ihr Biker alleinfahrende Frauen fast nie grüßt 
Warum   versteh ich nicht.


----------



## bolg (21. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bin öfters allein unterwegs im Bereich PF, CW, KA und ich grüße inzwischen meist auch nicht mehr,
> weil ihr Biker alleinfahrende Frauen fast nie grüßt
> Warum   versteh ich nicht.


Das hängt vielleicht auch von der Gegend ab. Hier im mittleren SchwaWa nimmt die E-BikeDichte auch stark zu und die Fahrer grüßen auch eher selten. Der Semiprofi beim Sekunden schinden auch eher weniger, aber der Rest schon, auch Frauen ?


----------



## orangerauch (21. April 2020)

Wenn Strava mitläuft guggt auch oft der biker verkniffen...
Dann guggt ja die ganze Welt zu, wie er mit anderen konkurriert.


----------



## bolg (21. April 2020)

orangerauch schrieb:


> Wenn Strava mitläuft guggt auch oft der biker verkniffen...
> Dann guggt ja die ganze Welt zu, wie er mit anderen konkurriert.


Also gaaaanz entspannt radeln ?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (22. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bin öfters allein unterwegs im Bereich PF, CW, KA und ich grüße inzwischen meist auch nicht mehr,
> weil ihr Biker alleinfahrende Frauen fast nie grüßt
> Warum   versteh ich nicht.


Blödsinn. Ich grüße auch Frauen, ist doch klar. Nur im Schwarzwald kann man sich das praktisch abgewöhnen, die sind hier einfach nur arrogant und dämlich verklemmt. Da lobe ich mir die Pfalz. Lieber 100km mit dem Auto gefahren, als 0km im Schwarzwald und mir den Tag mit dummen Leuten versauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (22. April 2020)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Blödsinn. Ich grüße auch Frauen, ist doch klar. Nur im Schwarzwald kann man sich das praktisch abgewöhnen, die sind hier einfach nur arrogant und dämlich verklemmt. Da lobe ich mir die Pfalz. Lieber 100km mit dem Auto gefahren, als 0km im Schwarzwald und mir den Tag mit dummen Leuten versauen.


 Ich muss ein Findelkind sein. Ich wurde im Schwarzwald geboren - aber ich erkenne keine Parallelen zu deiner Beschreibung. Nö, nein und njet - so ganz und gar nicht...


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. April 2020)

Ok, dann mache ich was falsch.
Vielleicht verstehen die Leute auch "Hallo", "guten Tag" oder "guten Morgen" nicht und halten das für eine blöde Anmache, sich in ihre Gelegenheiten zu mischen.
Ich bekomme in 90% meiner Grüße nur einen verständnislosen, schon fast ärgerlichen Blick zurück. Na ja, bekam. Und darauf kann ich gerne verzichten.


----------



## bolg (23. April 2020)

....die vielen Urlauber hier verhageln den Schnitt, da sie sich optisch nicht vom Eingeborenen unterscheiden ?


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. April 2020)

Da hast du wohl selber drüber lachen müssen. 

Urlauber? Wo sollen die denn noch wohnen? In den paar, meist heruntergekommen Hotels mit Investitionsstau ohne Ende, die noch da sind? Und wo sollen die Essen? Da brauchen mittlerweile schon die Locals Geheimtipps, um noch an bezahlbare und gute Tränken zu kommen. Schwarzwald = Urlaubsregion = Touristik? Die Zeiten sind lange vorbei. Ehrlich, was besonderes war das nie und lange war's auch nicht. Es sind nur noch wenige Orte wie Baiersbronn hier in meiner Nähe, in denen man noch von Touristik sprechen kann. 
Wenn ich hier durch die Dörfer und Städtchen fahre und mich die leeren Fensterhöhlen, Hotelruinen und verschlossenen Türen ehemaliger, auskömmlich betriebener Geschäfte anstarren, fällt mir immer wieder der arg strapazierte Spruch: früher war alles besser, auch die Zukunft, ein. Schade.


----------



## patrick78 (23. April 2020)

der schwarzwald besteht auch nicht nur aus deiner gegend.
in der gegend feldberg, titisee, .... ist auch nicht alles gold was glänzt, aber lange nicht so düster, wie du es schreibst (gott sei dank).


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (23. April 2020)

patrick78 schrieb:


> in der gegend feldberg, titisee, .... ist auch nicht alles gold was glänzt, aber lange nicht so düster, wie du es schreibst (gott sei dank).


Gott sei Dank ist schon recht. Ich war in den 70ern längere Zeit dort und dann vor drei Jahren mehrmals. Es sieht nicht ganz so trostlos aus wie hier... Gott sei Dank...


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2020)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bekomme in 90% meiner Grüße nur einen verständlislosen, schon fast ärgerlichen Blick zurück. Na ja, bekam. Und darauf kann ich gerne verzichten.



Die Biker sehen manchmal richtig erschrocken aus oder Hilfe, den Mund kann man ja bewegen ...
... und in Baiersbronn bin ich beim Biken schon mit einigen einheimischen Fußgängern, Joggern ins Gespräch gekommen  hmmm, das passiert hier eigentlich überall öfters als ein Gruß von Bikern.

Ich überlebs, wenn ich dann mit den Ladies wieder unterwegs bin kann ja die Blabbergosch wieder laufen


----------



## Flauschinator (23. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Ich bin öfters allein unterwegs im Bereich PF, CW, KA und ich grüße inzwischen meist auch nicht mehr,
> weil ihr Biker alleinfahrende Frauen fast nie grüßt
> Warum   versteh ich nicht.



Komische Menschen hier, da hast du recht. Aber dann bist du mir noch nicht begegnet, ich grüße trotz allem unbeirrt weiter.
In diesem Sinne: Einen komischen bärtigen Typen auf nem blauen Radon darfst du gern zurückgrüßen, könnte ich sein


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. April 2020)

Mausoline schrieb:


> Die Biker sehen manchmal richtig erschrocken aus oder Hilfe, den Mund kann man ja bewegen ...
> ... und in Baiersbronn bin ich beim Biken schon mit einigen einheimischen Fußgängern, Joggern ins Gespräch gekommen  hmmm, das passiert hier eigentlich überall öfters als ein Gruß von Bikern.
> 
> Ich überlebs, wenn ich dann mit den Ladies wieder unterwegs bin kann ja die Blabbergosch wieder laufen


Hallooooo, manch einer ruft Dir sogar hinterher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bolg (23. April 2020)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> Da hast du wohl selber drüber lachen müssen.
> 
> früher war alles besser, auch die Zukunft, ein. Schade.


Ja, stimmt schon - aber du, es stört mich nicht, weil ich dann meine Ruhe habe! Jedenfalls ist in der Pfalz das Bier billiger - das stellt schon mal einen deutlichen Vorteil dar!
Und was die Zukunft angeht, die sieht wüst aus - trocken, richtig trocken. Ich hatte mir ja mal auf die Agenda gesetzt, kein E-Bike vor meinem 70ten, aber wen das in 15 Jahren soweit ist, Kauf ich mir vielleicht lieber ein Kamel!


----------



## Mausoline (23. April 2020)

LittleBoomer schrieb:


> Hallooooo, manch einer ruft Dir sogar hinterher...



Ja, dich darf ich nicht unterschlagen 
Manchmal trifft man aber sogar alte Bekannte und da steht die Blabbergosch auch nicht still 
und vor lauter nicht grüßen, hätt ich dich nicht erkannt.

Vielleicht grüße ich ja doch weiter und schau mal nach nem bärtigen blauen Radon


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (24. April 2020)

bolg schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt schon - aber du, es stört mich nicht, weil ich dann meine Ruhe habe!


Stimmt schon, man hat den Wald fast für sich alleine. Einerseits. Andererseits würde ich es bedeutend lieber sehen, wären alle diese leerstehenden Gebäude und Läden noch mit Leben gefüllt.
Nun gut, wird trotzdem Zeit, dass ich die Kumpels wieder sehe und eine schöne Tour mit ihnen fahre. Fehlt mir.


bolg schrieb:


> Jedenfalls ist in der Pfalz das Bier billiger


3,80€ für einen Cappuccino to go, gestern in Neuenbürg. Die sind nicht mehr ganz klar im Kopf. Ab in die Pfalz!


bolg schrieb:


> Und was die Zukunft angeht, die sieht wüst aus


Ich möchte nicht meine Kinder sein.

Aber jetzt zurück auf den Trail und zu der Familie, die, damals noch  B. C., kurz vor der Hellerhütte Holz machte und mich zum Frühstück einlud. Vielen Dank dafür, you made my day.
Das im Schwarzwald? Eher heiratet der Papst. 

Edit: B. C. = Before Corona


----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2020)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> ...Aber jetzt zurück auf den Trail und zu der Familie, die, damals noch  B. C., kurz vor der Hellerhütte Holz machte und mich zum Frühstück einlud. Vielen Dank dafür, you made my day.
> Das im Schwarzwald? Eher heiratet der Papst....



Im Schwarzwald? 
Geht doch  Letztes Jahr in Baiersbronn, d.h. auf dem Weg vom Kniebis nach Baiersbronn an einer Hütte wurden wir Mädels von einer ganzen Gruppe Einheimischen mit frischem Hefekranz und ein paar Einkehrtipps versorgt


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (25. April 2020)

Alter, das lag ganz klar an dir. Wer wie Naomi Campbell und Heidi Klum daher kommt, ist auf jeden Fall einen Hefekranz wert.


----------



## Mausoline (25. April 2020)

Ja du hast recht  dass ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen bin.
Das nächste Mal zieh ich einfach die Beinverlängerung aus und mach vorher die Anti-Aging-Creme drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Mai 2020)

War gestern in der Pfalz zum Biken. Bin etwas tiefer rein gefahren und war mutterseelenallein auf weiter Flur. Keinen Biker getroffen, nur drei Wanderer. 
Üppig Trails gefahren und mehrmals dieses Schild vorgefunden:










Vorzugsweise an Wanderpfaden.


----------



## Marshall6 (3. Mai 2020)

Rudirabe schrieb:


> War gestern in der Pfalz zum Biken. Bin etwas tiefer rein gefahren und war mutterseelenallein auf weiter Flur. Keinen Biker getroffen, nur drei Wanderer.
> Üppig Trails gefahren und mehrmals dieses Schild vorgefunden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1034227
> ...


Keine schlechte Idee, aber komisch das da kein Verfasser/Urheber des Schildes genannt wird.. Landratsamt? Förster? Kann bei euch jeder Schilder aufhängen? 
Ein Bauer hat bei mir in der Gegend mal Schilder aufgehängt, auf denen er eine ganzjährige Leinenpflicht für Hunde auf freiem Feld vorschreibt.. Anfangs waren die Schilder oft zerstört, nach ein paar Wochen hat die Gemeinde sie abhängen lassen, Da nur die Gemeinde oder das Landratsamt bzw. Regierungspräsidium befugt sind Schilder aufzustellen, im Wald die untere Forstbehörde.


----------



## dorfteich (3. Mai 2020)

Muss im Norden wohl cooler zugehen, heute 2,5h im Wald und Bergrauf noch von Wanderern angefeuert, mehr Drehzahl. Und der Wald war heute voll. Aber hier sagt man beim vorbeifahren kurz Moooiinn...


----------



## Waldgeist (3. Mai 2020)

Corna macht sich bemerkbar: die Wälder sind mehr bevölkert.


----------



## wolfsgut (3. Mai 2020)

dorfteich schrieb:


> Muss im Norden wohl cooler zugehen, heute 2,5h im Wald und Bergrauf noch von Wanderern angefeuert, mehr Drehzahl. Und der Wald war heute voll. Aber hier sagt man beim vorbeifahren kurz Moooiinn...


Im Westen genau so,viele Menschen,aber alle cool und freundlich


----------



## Lucky_Houdala (3. Mai 2020)

minimaliste schrieb:


> In der Ortenau zwischen Zell am Harmersbach und Gengenbach.



Ich hoffe, ich treff Dich mal beim Biken. Ist auch die Gegend, in der ich (zu selten) fahre. Ein Gruß ist auch drin, der je nach Steigung aber eventuell nicht ganz so enthusiastisch rüber kommt ;-)

Generell zum Schwarzwald: Es stimmt, im Nordschwarzwald gibt es nur noch wenige attraktive Touristenorte mit gescheiten Hotels in erschwinglicher Preisklasse. Vieles steht leer und ein wenig trägt aus meiner Sicht auch die Tatsache dazu bei, dass es hier im Gegensatz zur Feldberg-Gegend nicht viele Freiflächen auf der Höhe gibt. Panorama ist halt in und wenn man da nur Wald sieht, ist es nicht so Social Media-tauglich ( Kann den Wunsch nach heller Weite mit schönem Blick aus dem Hotelzimmer auch etwas nachvollziehen). Und einige Hotels und Restaurants liegen hier halt in engen Tälern.
Dazu kommt der gesunkene Wintertourismus, vermutlich auch wegen der mangelnden Schneesicherheit. 

Dass der geschrumpfte Tourismus aber an der Freundlichkeit der Leute liegt, kann nicht mal ich als derzeitiger Exil-Schwabe behaupten. Ich hatte hier schon einige Gespräche unterwegs und die meisten haben auch Humor. Darfst halt nur nicht sagen, was Du als Schwabe von Baden traditionell zu halten hast  

So locker wie in der Pfalz sind wir aber in BaWü bestimmt nicht. Das merk ich am Pfälzer Onkel und seinen Geschichten.


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (3. Mai 2020)

Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> So locker wie in der Pfalz sind wir aber in BaWü bestimmt nicht. Das merk ich am Pfälzer Onkel und seinen Geschichten.


Ja, ja, da lachen selbst die Bäume.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (4. Mai 2020)

Ich weiß ja nicht Wo ihr euch so rumtreibt im Schwarzwald,
Ich wohne im Murgtal Und ich behaupte mal,
von 50 Wanderer/Biker sind vielleicht 3-4 Idioten dabei, aber das Klientel hast überall


----------



## PepponeBottazzi (5. Mai 2020)

Ich treibe mich im ebenfalls im Murg-und Enztal und den anliegenden Landesteilen herum. Bei mir sind von 3-4 Wanderer/Bikern vielleicht 50 Idioten dabei ?. Ok, ich übertreibe. 
Im Ernst, das Klientel in der Pfalz ist freundlicher. Warum das hier im nördlichen Teil des Schwarzwaldes anders ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ändern kann ich es auch nicht, also lebe ich damit und lasse den Wanderern den Vortritt. So wie immer und überall. Wenn sie trotzdem rumpöbeln, ok, mir egal, sollen sie. Hab ich mich schon dran gewöhnt und löst bei mir keinen Säureüberschuss im Magen mehr aus.


----------



## Flauschinator (14. Mai 2020)

RacingRalfi schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht Wo ihr euch so rumtreibt im Schwarzwald,
> Ich wohne im Murgtal Und ich behaupte mal,
> von 50 Wanderer/Biker sind vielleicht 3-4 Idioten dabei, aber das Klientel hast überall



Vorwiegend Alb- und Murgtal, da haben halt fast alle Superkleber an den Zähnen. Ist da übrigens meiner Erfahrung nach egal, ob Wanderer oder Biker, das Maul auf kriegen die wenigsten. Einen freundlichen Gruß zu erwidern ist doch wirklich nicht zu viel verlangt und macht auch dem Grüßenden den Tag schöner. 
Wird echt Zeit, dass ich meinen Arsch wieder hier weg kriege. Selbst die Schlappmäuler in Hessen kriegen ein freundliches "Gude" über die Lippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (14. Mai 2020)

Naja
Kann ich so net bestätigen


----------



## minimaliste (15. Mai 2020)

Lucky_Houdala schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich treff Dich mal beim Biken.


Würde mich freuen. Man trifft hier erstaunlich wenige Biker. Oder ich bin immer zur falschen Zeit unterwegs.


----------



## Deleted 54516 (16. Mai 2020)

Einfach Pn schreiben


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (17. Mai 2020)

Passend zum Thema. Die Begründung ist schon sehr speziell! Darum nehmen zwischenzeitlich die meisten Mountainbiker auch Rücksicht und machen Urlaub wo anders!


----------



## minimaliste (17. Mai 2020)

EinbeinigerAndi schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema. Die Begründung ist schon sehr speziell! Darum nehmen zwischenzeitlich die meisten Mountainbiker auch Rücksicht und machen Urlaub wo anders!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1044343


Ist das der Trail vom hohen Horn? Wurde dieses Verbot nicht sogar vor ein paar Jahren gerichtlich durchgesetzt?


----------



## EinbeinigerAndi (17. Mai 2020)

minimaliste schrieb:


> Ist das der Trail vom hohen Horn? Wurde dieses Verbot nicht sogar vor ein paar Jahren gerichtlich durchgesetzt?



Ein Stück weiter unten beim "Freudenthaler Eck". Das Putzige finde ich ja, dass die lokalen Waidmänner da immer mit Ihren Jeeps hoch fahren! Die Einstellung der einzelnen Ortsverwaltungen ist ja mal so und mal so. Die Trails vom Hohen Horn wurden in der Vergangenheit sogar in Zusammenarbeit zwischen Schwarzwaldverein und lokaler MTB Szene immer wieder in Schuss gebracht. Da gibt es auch keinen bzw. nur wenig Ärger. Aber die Fahrradverbotsschilder begegnen mit häufiger in letzter Zeit. In der Lahrer Ecke Richtung Hasenberg/Schuttertal z.B. auch immer wieder die durchgestrichenen Radler. Glücklicherweise gibt es hier wie dort genügend Alternativen.


----------



## dopero (17. Mai 2020)

Den Text verstehe ich mal überhaupt nicht. Da wird doch von Bodendenkmälern abseits der Wege geredet und da darf man doch eh nicht fahren. Und wenn es so fragile sein sollte, das Überfahren mit dem MTB Schäden verursacht, sollte da auch kein Wanderer laufen dürfen.

Ansonsten der übliche Klassiker mit einem Verbotsschild, welches mittels Durchstreichen verboten (ausser Kraft gesetzt) wird.


----------



## Mausoline (19. Mai 2020)

Im Nationalpark gab uns ein Ranger für eine gesperrte Teilstrecke die Erklärung, dass die Biker so schnell sind und deshalb die Kreuzottern überfahren, weil die zu langsam sind.
Ich dachte immer, die spüren die Erschütterungen schon lange vorher.
Ich will ja natürlich nicht, dass die überfahren werden und bat den Ranger doch an das Verbotsschild diese Erklärung anzubringen, weil ich denke, dass dafür doch der ein oder andere mehr Verständnis hätte. Allerdings würden dann vielleicht keine Wanderer dort mehr laufen, weil sie Angst vor Schlangen haben 

Vielleicht weiß Rudi ja, ob so ein Schild oder Mitteilung inzwischen irgendwo steht


----------

